# new gaggia classic filter holder issue



## ronfrench (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello all,

I have just bought a Gaggia Classic and not yet used it to make coffee.

I have tried to fit the filter holder into the quarter turn slot but it only turns slightly and will not line up with the centre marking even with effort.

I am concerned as the instructions clearly state that the holder should click when centred or even go over centre.

has anyone any experience of this problem?

Thanks in advance for advice

Ron


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Is this a brand new machine?

The portafilter will not usually lock in to a specific point

As the rubber gasket wears/hardens it will travel further to the right

I haven't seen the 2015 model in person yet - so this may be different


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I had a similar issue with my brand new Gaggia Classic RI9403/18.

It was very stiff to start with and I couldnt achieve the 6 O'clock position with the portafilter, even with a hurculean effort, I actually bruised my chest bracing the machine agianst me. The best I could manage was about the 7 O'clock position to start with and was concerned coffee would spurt out if I used it. Coffee didnt spurt out but I knew the portafilter was only just locked in place by the skin of its teeth.

It just is very stiff to begin with. I would suggest you repeat putting the portafilter handle in and out with effort and it will ease up. The seal / gasket is new and needs to bed in.

From memory I think I "slammed" it in and out about 30 to 50 times without coffee in, it was still a bit stiff but I could then achieve the 6 O'clock position.Within a few weeks of daily use it's nice and easy to use now. Without the basket in it will go around further to the 5 O'clock position.

There is no specific point where it will click into position.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Agree with the other comments. There is no definitive position for the portafilter to lock to. Mostly (but not exclusively) it would be at the 6 o clock position, but it doesn't matter if it is a little either side as long it forms a decent seal with the rubber gasket in order to prevent leaks. Just a firm motion is all that is required. Don't force it.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Just replaced the gasket on mine and can reach 7 oclock. Old one was past 6 oclock and didn't feel tight.


----------



## liesnl (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi,

I have just bought a 2006 Classic and have a similar problem. The portafilter will slot in, but I can only get it to go to the 7 'o clock position, I have tried it with different baskets and it makes no difference. It gets harder to fit as the machine gets hotter. Should I be worried about this?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Where the portafilter handle rests is totally immaterial unless of course you are OCD, what matters is simply getting a seal.

If the position bothers you replace the gasket with a smaller/larger one

The rubber will settle and allow the PF handle to move further round as it ages, it will also harden with age.

What matters is a good seal.

Ian


----------



## liesnl (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Ian, that makes sense. Just wasn't sure, as I am new to all of this.


----------



## ub41 (Sep 7, 2021)

I bought my GAGGIA new and after about two weeks of usage wasn't able to put the filter holder on anymore. So I've checked the manual, online help and forums, but no clear answer, except the simple ways, like make sure the rim is clean, the coffee is pressed properly etc. So I brought it in to be fixed. First they told me all the simple things a normal person would do anyway. Then they sold me a cleaner (de scaling), although we're on rainwater, so there can't be any calcium clogging up the machine. Then I said, I don't believe this is going to solve it, so they kept it to do a service. They did that and also replaced the rubber seal on the coffee brew unit. And it worked again ... for about two weeks, then the same problem occurred.

So I started investigating a little further and actually pushed that rubber ring up again with quite some force, and ... it worked. So I've paid some $80 for nothing, as they could have told me that straight away. So every two weeks I have to push the ring up and we're all good. However, I never had to do that on my 'old' Gaggia BABY. That one worked a treat ... until the pump gave up.


----------

